# Opinions on Kona Queens



## thebeesknees (Apr 27, 2004)

I bought two nucs with Kona queens this spring and have not been impressed. They seem pretty hygenic, and are no more or less aggressive than the Italians and Buckfasts I've had in the past. But the laying pattern in both is spotty, and neither hive is as robust as I thought they be at this point.

Any thoughts on Konas would be appreciated. Maybe I just a couple of weak sisters this time around.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

the best queens I have ever purchased. Did you get a italian or carni. He is known for the nwc over all else.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I used Kona queens for only a short time. I thought they were among the worst queens I ever used. Tracheal/dysentery problems, and bad patterns. I'd rather use queens that have been subjected to Tracheal pressures, so they have some resistance.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

*Kona queens*

I have purchased thousands of Kona Queens through the years and have always considered them very good queens. No one else that I have ever dealt with is as reliable and concerened about customer service as Gus and the folks over there. My suggestion would be to let them know how you feel and I'll bet you will be treated right. It is difficult to judge a breeder's stock based on two queens especially not knowing the environment that they were placed or how they were handled before you got them.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I agree that its hard to make judgement on two queens. Thats why people post their concerns on a place like beesource to hear others opinions.

I have never had Kona queens. But I often wondered about buying queens that have not been selected for resistance or have not been exposed to t-mites, v-mites, and I guess shb should now be included in the mix.

I am a huge fan of Olivarez honeybees, and I know they just bought "big island queens" operation. From dicussions with them, they are excited about being able to fill orders at a time when stateside queens are not traditionally available. As I understand it, the majority of queens are sold for migratory and commercial beekeepers that are doing splits in the far south in late fall and winter. These are the same operations that split and build when most are content with having bees just survive winter. But if your splitting late fall or mid-winter, you need a source of queens. So the hawaii queens are considered. With that in mind, most commercial and migratory beekeepers are treating on a schedule and its just part of the business. You don't need the same stock as the backyard beekeeper who has far less to lose, and considers not treating with chemicals, etc.

If I was a commercial guy, I would buy from who had them at the time I need them. If I was a backyard beekeeper, and in particular, one who did not use treatments, I certainly would be buying better stock.

I wonder if people like the olivarez will (or could?) build a better stock with the experience they have dealing with bees on the mainland. 

Thats my take....


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Bjorn:

I was thinking on the same lines and wondering why someone in the states would want to use a kona that hasent been bread for resistance. 

I do think Olivarez will come through and produce some good stock out there. Should be interesting to see.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Hobbyist here, got 2 NWCs from there a couple years ago. One was rejected, and the other superceded within a couple months. It is tough for the hobbyist 'cuz our "sample" size is too small to really judge fairly, and their service was very good. Thank goodness for Besource!

I'm looking to requeen w/ NWCs this fall, and was looking at Olivarez and also Zia Queenbee. Are Olivarez fall queens likely to be Hawaii-bred?


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I have had the Kona Italian queens, they did fine in my opinion,


----------



## UtahBeekeeper (Oct 14, 2006)

*My Endorsement*

So right about 2 or 3 queens being a sampling of little value. That said, I include a link to an earlier post about Bee Weaver Queens They have been all that I could ask from a store bought queen. Was a tad worried about their temper, but that has proven to be unfounded.

I have only used the Texas queens tho . . . not tried any other and likely will not. JP


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

I have gotten some Kona queens, when I do January splits, Hawai is the only place to get them. A few have been great, most good, and a couple bad, not really any different then any other breeder. Every breeder from there that I have talk to/done business with have been great, and provided outstanding service.

A few comments on others comments, Kona Carnies are not NWC. Gus gets semen from Sue Colby, and he II his carnie queen mothers, however his production queens are open mated to any and every drone, mostly Italian drones. Big Island, and Hawian Queen companies have been getting their semen from Joe Latshaw, and II their queen mothers (not sure if Ray will keep that up). So comments about the queens abilities to be Mite Tolerant are unfounded. The breeders have worked hard to improve their lines, and bring the best product to market, with the government restrictions they have to work with.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

utahbeekeeper sezs:
So right about 2 or 3 queens being a sampling of little value.

tecumseh replies:
2 or 3 is definitely a better sample size than 1... there are statistical rules that would suggest this, but likely we don't need to go there. I made a short commet on your referenced thread.

curiously it was b weaver and powers apiary that originally put together kona way back when everyone was worried about africanized bees.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Just for the record it long preceded the B Weaver R Weaver split. Roy always seemed to be the "queen guy" and Binford the "package guy" in their partnership. Roy was the one that always seemed to be over in Hawaii at the time it was originally set up with Powers. Also Panhandle Bee Man is quilte right about Sue Colby and their breeding program, I think they do the best with the limitations they have and maximize the advantages they have.


----------

